# UK-Bound Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Is The World's Most Dowerful Diesel SUV



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Traditional V8 muscle and state-of-the art Audi TDI technology combine to typically breathtaking effect in the new Audi Q7 4.2 TDI, which joins the UK Q7 range this month as the world’s most powerful diesel SUV. Open for order now priced from £50,090 OTR, the latest version of the seven-seat, air-suspended luxury SUV uses a specially adapted version of the TDI unit first seen in the acclaimed A8 4.2 TDI to combine breathtaking punch with level-headed 25mpg-plus economy. 
* Full Story *


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: UK-Bound Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Is The World's Most Dowerful Diesel SUV ([email protected])*

please please please bring this to the states Audi they gotta do it. I know we would sell a ton of them in the 4.2 TDI and the 3.0TDI


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: UK-Bound Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Is The World's Most Dowerful Diesel SUV ([email protected])*

Most powerful? Yeah , I suppose. But only mariginally improved over 
the V10TDI. 13 more horsepower, and 10nm more torque.
not much to write home about


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: UK-Bound Audi Q7 4.2 TDI Is The World's Most Dowerful Diesel SUV (Richard1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Most powerful? Yeah , I suppose. But only mariginally improved over 
the V10TDI. 13 more horsepower, and 10nm more torque.
not much to write home about

Yep, Several of the V10 forum members have done a OBDII conservative software tune on their vehicles which gives 356 HP and 870nm. One member has already done O-60 in 5.6 sec. Don't get me wrong, I'm very excited about these diesels but you can tell that they are just trying to 1 up the little sister VW currently in the arena. Now the Q7 12 cyl diesel will blow them all away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

